# Intestines totally Impacted



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Went to doctor for bad pains in right lower side , had an X-Ray and my Intestines are packed full.I am using "Doxidan" to help with that , andM.O.M. too.What would be a better recommendation to eliminate this "C" ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

OH glenda, I feel so bad for you. I had an Xray about 17 years ago, and I was packed full. I was in severe pain and in school it hit me...i was moaning and then taken to the emergency room. They tried an enema, and all I think I did was pass gas once. They said it could require surgery because I could die if my intestines were not emptied. That was my experience when I was 13--it was such a horrible pain. After that happened, nobody followed up on what could have caused it--I was a VERY stressed out kid cuz I was living on my own. All I remember is they gave me this gel-tablet looking pill and it cleared me right out but it worked way too fast, the pain was excruciating. It felt as if a very small ring were around my intestines and i could feel it move through my system forcing everything out--it was terrible. It also caused me to vomit as I used the bathroom so I had to have a bucket in front of me while I sat on the toilet. I hope they have since found something better. If whatever the doctor gives you sounds like this, please see if you can take a smaller dose or if there are alternatives. Check out the postings re: olive oil...that is what I am going to try next.


> quote:Originally posted by Glenda:*Went to doctor for bad pains in right lower side , had an X-Ray and my Intestines are packed full.I am using "Doxidan" to help with that , andM.O.M. too.What would be a better recommendation to eliminate this "C" ?*


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

Try drinking Magnesium of Citrate. You can buy it at the drugstore, no script needed. It's a small bottle and isn't as bad as some stuff. It should work within 6 hours. It's possible you may vomit if it's that bad. Try not to take any pain (prescription) meds until you get the blockage passed as they can slow down the bowel. This is exactly what had me admitted to the hospital a few weeks back. Good luck to you. Oh yeah, about an hour after you drink it, if you haven't started to pass anything yet, do an enema to loosen the plug. DO NOT LET THIS CONDITION CONTINUE.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Do try Fibogel or Citrucel-together with water these are very good for C. They are natural plant based fibre sources and are not bad for you to take every day. They give relief. I always have fibogel when I have C.Also try Proviva and Yakult if you can get them . They are common in the UK. They contain beneficial bacteria for your gut and have helped many people.Both are much better than laxatives for your system.God blessal


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Well my "C" turned to a bad case of "D".Gads my guts are all torn up.I feel like the underside of a dirty car.Is there no happy medium to this ?Plus the hot weather just makes me feel nauseated , which ads to the torn up gut feeling. I am loosing so much sleep and look poorly.Oh to be normal.


----------

